# Using 360 HD Player with a PS3?



## Atama (Oct 7, 2007)

I thought that I read somewhere that it was possible to use the Xbox 360 external HD DVD player with a PS3. Is this infact possible? If so, how is it done? I would be very interested in this possibility. Or did I just imagine reading this?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Atama said:


> I thought that I read somewhere that it was possible to use the Xbox 360 external HD DVD player with a PS3. Is this infact possible? If so, how is it done? I would be very interested in this possibility. Or did I just imagine reading this?


Not practical at all. It took MSFT a huge number of lines of XBOX 360 code to implement in software a HD DVD player. The add on is just a drive with some additional USB flash storage (for the 360 HD DVD player program, etc.).

Not gonna happen!


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Eh... i would be careful about dismissing the possibility. The drive is relatively simple to work with in assembly, as its based off of the same standards that every other drive uses. It uses a UDF file system that is well known, and could easily be written to work on ps3. Both blu-ray and hd-dvd use the same type of video compression, so I dont see why it couldnt EVER happen, but I can understand if it doesnt. Lets not forget that people (myself included) have the hd-dvd drive working on their pcs...


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

bob1029 said:


> Eh... i would be careful about dismissing the possibility. The drive is relatively simple to work with in assembly, as its based off of the same standards that every other drive uses. It uses a UDF file system that is well known, and could easily be written to work on ps3. Both blu-ray and hd-dvd use the same type of video compression, so I dont see why it couldnt EVER happen, but I can understand if it doesnt. Lets not forget that people (myself included) have the hd-dvd drive working on their pcs...


Sure I also have one on a Vista PC with PowerDVD Ultra. Just that implementing the AACS decryption, HDi, DD+, TrueHD, VC-1, AVC, etc is not simple and takes a large amount of source code that has to be developed. Just won't happen in the near term -- will take years for the free software developers around the globe to do it. You are right, it may very well eventually happen. Things like unauthorized DD & dts audio codecs have been made in the past. The AVC video codec is perhaps the most likely to be able to get some type of linux source. The others are less likely and a lot of code that the original authors are protecting has to be re-created. The AACS can be overcome with decrypting on a PC but then the result title is on a hard disc. You would need to burn a HD DVD-R to make the add on useable.

Does SlySoft Anydvd HD run on the PS3 linux port? Think not at the moment.


----------

